# distal tib/fib fx reduction



## amervin

I am looking for a cpt code for a distal tib/fib fx reduction.  i am looking at 27825 and 27788.  does anyone have a definitive answer?


----------



## Mojo

Look at 27810, closed treatment of bimalleolar ankle fx with manipulation. It may seem like an odd code, but the distal tibia and distal fibula along with the talus bones make up the ankle joint. 

Bimalleolar fracture - a fracture of the distal tibia and fibula in which the medial malleolus of the distal tibia and the lateral malleolus of the distal fibula are fractured.


----------



## amervin

thank you.


----------

